# What did you do today?



## WarriorMouse (May 5, 2018)

I am a member of a model specific motorcycle owners club forum.(NO, not Harley Davidson)
Anyway, that forum has a thread titled "What did you do with your bike today", and I had a look here within Chrons for a similar thread but did not find one.

 What did you accomplish today? 
Went for a walk? Washed the dog or cat or kids or car or partner or yourself?
Wrote a sentence, a page, a chapter etc...?
What ever you did, if your pleased with it or not? leave a comment.


----------



## WarriorMouse (May 5, 2018)

Today, because the weather has been so nice, I changed the oil on my motorcycle, reset the chain tension,  reinstalled the exhaust, put in new gas and double checked all the previous work I had done.
Crossed my fingers and tried to fire it up. Started up after winter hibernation like a champ.

 Was so happy about that I started on the spring time yard work.


----------



## Amberlen (May 5, 2018)

Lol.
Woke up too early
Moved a kid out of his dorm
Bought a pair of CUTE shoes
Lurked on chrons
Teased somebody
Forgot:
Watching derby
Washing hair


----------



## WarriorMouse (May 13, 2018)

This was yesterday but was to tired to post it.
Was up early, hooked up the Quad trailer and headed off into the back country. Cut down a truck load of dead standing lodge pole pine trees for firewood. Heating season is only 5 months away.


----------



## schonovic (Jun 25, 2018)

I contemplated that maybe every particle in the universe was actually composed of various combinations of photons and neutrinos for a premise on writing a science fiction story.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Jun 25, 2018)

schonovic said:


> I contemplated that maybe every particle in the universe was actually composed of various combinations of photons and neutrinos for a premise on writing a science fiction story.



Welcome to The Chrons.
Stop by the Introduction  thread and say Hi


----------



## Droflet (Jun 25, 2018)

Wrote.


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 25, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> Anyway, that forum has a thread titled "What did you do with your bike today",



So does the one I belong to. Possibly most bike forums have something similar, but just in case we happen to belong to the same one, is it VFR800?


----------



## WarriorMouse (Jun 26, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> So does the one I belong to. Possibly most bike forums have something similar, but just in case we happen to belong to the same one, is it VFR800?


Different
, Mine is for Honda CBX/6cyl  owners


----------



## Guillermo Stitch (Jun 26, 2018)

Went for a short run. Too hot for it. Emailed a couple of people on my market-the-book list. Publication day is almost here and I've actually run out of people I can think of to email.

Hence the run.

Cleaned downstairs.


----------



## -K2- (Jul 2, 2018)

I was sitting in the kitchen around a table with a small group of fellow idiots, and we were each taking a bite at the same time of hot peppers.  On today's bout of stupidity, Tabasco was up first.  Stunningly it ended up being the hottest by a vast margin (who'd a thunk it?) and without a doubt had an incredibly wonderful taste.

Then came Trinidad Scorpions, Carolina Reapers and finally Bhut jolokia/Ghost peppers.  All three tasted awful having a very nasty pungent taste, perhaps musty.  In any case, the taste was worse than the heat.  Of those, the Reaper was the hottest, Scorpion second and oddly the Ghost peppers were sweet .  In any case, I think next year we're just going to do the whole crop in Tabasco.  Besides being the hottest they tasted outstanding.

And yes... We all sat there to see who would get up first to finally last for relief.  Maybe for more fun we should squeeze the juice in our eyes or up in out noses next time.  I'll pass on that round. 

K2


----------



## Plucky Novice (Jul 6, 2018)

Spent about 7 hours on the phone negotiating a contract today.  Too frazzled to write.


----------



## Alan Aspie (Jul 12, 2018)

I registered myself to some strange board called SFF even thou I don't write well in english.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Jul 13, 2018)

Alan Aspie said:


> I registered myself to some strange board called SFF even thou I don't write well in english.



Welcome to The Chrons. 
Stop by the introduction thread and introduce yourself Alan.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 13, 2018)

Let's see... I fought with our former printer company over a $2,500 bill we never should have been charged for (we cancelled services in April 2017), finished my spreadsheets for the new fiscal year, identified a potential site for a mentoring program, quite a bit more paperwork, and networking with a group of businesspeople at a food bank event. Typical day in the non-profit world. Cleaning and hopefully writing tonight.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 13, 2018)

I woke up early, as usual in my old age.  I asked my neighbor if I could borrow her wood splitter; because I have a couple cords of Alder, pine and fir rounds ready to split for stovewood.

Unfortunately, a rude tradesman had buried the splitter at the back of the barn behind half-a-year's supply of hay.  She doesn't expect to see the splitter again until October.  "No Biggie," I said, rentals are cheap and  I'd rather swing an 9 pound maul than go to a gym.  I like to accomplish something when I "work-out."

I need a new plan for the day, then.

We're having house guests in a couple of weeks.  Elaine has been a bit fussy about having her "Door Yard" in order; meaning looking good for the Public.  She's been riding me about the appearance of the entire house which had more cobwebs on it than Sleeping Beauties castle. I reply, "If this house is really Haunted; we have more to worry about than some wretched spiders."

Elaine's other interminable grouse has been about my dearly beloved Pic-a-Nick table.  Thirty years ago, I built this table, from scraps from a deck project, out of OLD GROWTH REDWOOD!  You can't even get the real deal anymore.  Amazingly rot and bug resistant. OLD GROWTH REDWOOD is a lost treasure.  This table has weathered 30 years of storms and still stands tough.

But it has lichen growing on it.  I like lichen.  What's not to like about lichen?  Elaine unlikes lichen.

Thus, Wednesday I rented a Pressure Washer and blasted the house, the windows, the cobwebs, the patio, the birdbath, the cars and even the picnic table with torrents of water propelled at 2900 Pounds per Square inch pressure.

The house and the windows and the concrete sure looked spiffy.  So did the picknick talble.  Except the  picnicker looked a bit shredded and sliverous,  Needs work.

Meanwhile, I had bought a magnificent dining table set, about ten years ago.  Solid Oak, claw feet, ornately carved chairs.  Not an antique; but a fair reproduction.  Over the years, a couple of the chairbacks had delaminated.   The separated joints had been assembled with a straight butt-joint.  A greater craftsman would have added dowel joints or biscuit joints to strengthen the lamination.  We had two chairs which had broken off the tops of their backs.

Today, then, I hauled the chairs out to the shop and resurected my biscuit-joiner machine.  The machine is well designed for working with flat boards; but the chairs had slipped me a curve.  Literally.





The first chair took two hours to figure how to cut a biscuit joint on a curve, then I had to cut down some clamps to make them fit. One crisis after another to figure out how to make this plan work.

While the glue on the first chair was setting, I went off to tackle the pic-a-nic table.  I disassembled  two of the ragged seat boards, flipped them over to a smoother side. Trimmed of the ragged ends with a Skil saw, and belt sanded the whole shitterrree into submission.




The other chair took 20 minutes to repair; having all the parts and details of the procedure previously figgurred.

Then Elaine came home, told me how wonderful I am.  We opened the wine bottles. I cooked dinner and we smoked a joint.

Good Day!


----------



## HanaBi (Jul 13, 2018)

Spent most of the day setting up a new HP Proliant server for a client. Updating all the usual hardware, and the Bios, then installing Windows Server 2016 Essentials and blah blah blah.

All delivered and installed just a couple of hours ago  - £1250 earned for 2 days work


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 14, 2018)

Beard maintenance.


----------



## dask (Jul 14, 2018)

Cruising the Chrons with my morning Starbucks. Then kill a couple hours till my next cup.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Jul 15, 2018)

Watched my nephew pull off a fifth place finish at the World Cup Downhill Mountain bike race in Andorra via live web cast. 
When to work to do some catch up stuff. 
Having got my motorcycle back from the mechanic yesterday I took it out for a good high speed run to clear out the cob webs. Ran fantastic!


----------



## WarriorMouse (Nov 4, 2018)

Finished working on a couple of stereo speaker boxes
Removed some house siding to get ready for replacing a patio slider door unit.
Chopped and split firewood
Watched the movie * BRIGHT *
Found out my young nephew has been approached about partisipating in a 6 episode Mountain Biking Travel series for British Television.  Its not a sure thing as details(funding?) are still being worked on.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2018)

Fixed one of my guitars today. The selector switch kept popping back when the neck pickup was selected and sometimes the bridge pickup wouldn't work at all. Found a replacement switch on the net and fitted it. Found a broken contact on the old switch when I removed it and assumed problem was solved. Neck pickup worked like a dream but still no bridge. Turned out I also had a cable fault as well as a faulty switch. Now rectified by replacing the cable  and guitar back up to fighting strength. Took much longer than expected but it's done at last


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Went to the pre-owned vehicular parts emporium (scrap yard) and got a replacement windshield wiper motor for the Ford Explorer, then installed it. (No Joy!), the wipers still don't work; rechecked the relays and fuses, 2x,, hot wired the wiper motor and got it to run from a battery; so its probably OK.  Disassembled the steering column and checked the switch; seems good, then reassembled the column.....just about down to thinking it is the GEM (general electronic module?) Will try the GEM onboard diagnostic routine tomorrow...then disassemble the dash, to get the GEM part number before making another trip to the scrap yard.  Will probably try replacing then jumping the control relays before calling in a Professional.

...I am learning to hate digital vehicles...

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Was day before yesterday but I managed to find a decent schematic and trouble shoot my problem don to a break in the circuit (Fixed) Yay!.

enjoy!


----------



## nixie (Nov 8, 2018)

Completely lost my marbles whilst browsing in book shop, bought two books that not only do I already own but have read in the last two years. I need to stop listening to the voice in my head.


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 8, 2018)

nixie said:


> I need to stop listening to the voice in my head.



You're lucky if you only have one.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Nov 9, 2018)

nixie said:


> Completely lost my marbles whilst browsing in book shop, bought two books that not only do I already own but have read in the last two years. I need to stop listening to the voice in my head.



Been there. Done that.
I know the voice in my head ain't real, but dang it, it has some really great idea's.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Did laundry,
ordered some small camping gear Items,
Made a trip to Harbor Freight and got a new hard case to pack them into (along with a free flashlight),
3800 Weatherproof Protective Case - 16-5/16 In.

Finally called some friends and setup a mini-party (pizza, beer & B.S)  for tonight.

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

Assembling a new  computer for the entertainment system; 6 core AMD & a gigabyte mother board; it will be running Windows 7, for the media center...

Enjoy!


----------



## WarriorMouse (Dec 31, 2018)

Discovered I had snapped an axle shaft(?)   on my 4X4 truck the other day while out in the bush cutting firewood.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

WarriorMouse said:


> Discovered I had snapped an axle shaft(?)   on my 4X4 truck the other day while out in the bush cutting firewood.



...Don't put it off; fix it now...  It will only get more expensive if driven (even in 2wd).
Hopefully it's an older truck with a broken front axle u-join (relatively quick and cheap to fix)...
Mostly my broken axles have announces themselves with a very loud BANG!...(often while hanging half off/up a large rock or ledge).
Are you certain its an axle?  Drive shaft joints are damaged far more often in my experience.

Enjoy!


----------



## WarriorMouse (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup older truck. 93 Dodge Cummins W250 and yes there was a loud bang which I thought was a rock hitting the frame. The drive shaft to the front dif spins but no power to wheels. Break might be in the dif but there is no crunchy/grinding noises so ?
Not knowing I had broken anything (no visual clues) I put the  transfer case in 2wd and unlocked the hubs for the hour long  drive back home, had no issues or odd noises.  I will have it looked at this week. I don't know why it broke where it broke (100 ft from the access road) I'm just glad it did'nt break when I was crossing the rock/gravel river bed and flood plain. I would not have gotten out of there in 2wd with out a tow and I was on my own.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Whatever it is I hope its cheap to fix... have had lockouts, stub axles and u-joints go out with a bang...
sometimes the axle u-joints fail in a squeakey, squeaky/klunky, klunky mode though.

Good Luck!


----------

